# Losing navigation settings when switching profiles



## jayrosen1576 (7 mo ago)

I just got my 2022 Model 3 and couldn't be happier. I did notice an issue that seems to be a software bug. I set my Home and Work locations and saved them under both my driver profile and easy entry. Anytime i switch between the profiles though, both nav locations are reset. The favorites list remains but Home and Work get cleared. Anyone else seeing this or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I don't think that you should be switching to the easy entry, as well as I can remember, you hit the button on your profile for easy entry and the car does it for you.
I know that it keeps them between standard profiles.


----------

